# RAK Driving Licence



## darora56 (Sep 5, 2013)

Dear All,

Greetings, I am moving to RAK from Italy, I have a Indian Passport , I have a Italian Driving Licence since 9 Years, How fast can i change the Italian driving Licence to UAE , I request all those who have gone through the same to respond, Have a nice day and good Bye

Devinder Arora


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

darora56 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Greetings, I am moving to RAK from Italy, I have a Indian Passport , I have a Italian Driving Licence since 9 Years, How fast can i change the Italian driving Licence to UAE , I request all those who have gone through the same to respond, Have a nice day and good Bye
> 
> Devinder Arora


Hi
You cannot directly exchange your italian licence for UAE one - as you have an Indian passport.
Unfortunately, you will need to take lessons and a test before you can get a UAE driving licence.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Steve is correct. The Italian driving licence is only useful to get a UAE one (without taking a test) if you have an Italian passport.


----------

